

Proof that HubSpot CMS sites can have amazing UI/UX - kentf
http://www.greenhouse.io?utm_campaign=hn

======
kentf
A friend of mine works at greenhouse and I know they are using Hubspot for
this site.

I don't know about you, but I was blown away when I saw it. HubSpot CMS sites
normally suck. I know it's just HTML and CSS, but for whatever reason, most
companies don't do those kinds of deep integrations.

Any other startups using HubSpot CMS and focusing on UX/UI?

------
usingpond
What? Care to give some context for discussion instead of promoting your site?

~~~
kentf
Hey! Sorry no context. Don't work at the company either. My friend pinged me
this morning with their new website and I was blown away given that I know
they are using HubSpot CMS.

I have worked with a lot of HubSpot CMS partners and have never seen a site
like this before. It sort of got me thinking that rather than using Wordpress
+ HS tracking code, I should be building site directly into the CMS and get
all of the full funnel metrics stuff.

Not trying to shamelessly plug. More of a... holy shit, I didn't realize
HubSpot CMS could be this flexible.

Gave me pause.

------
jensnockert
Took ages to load, didn't even finish loading by the time I left.

